# band Gogol Bordello is seeking a guitar tech / stage manager



## Leon (Sep 20, 2005)

so i got this message on MySpace, and i thought i'd pass it along to you fellas.

==========

Gogol Bordello seeks Guitar tech/stage manager/roadie person for touring, starting Oct 1 for 5 weeks.
you must know what you are doing!


send word and we'll take it from there.
GB.

==============

incase you're curious, Gogol Bordello is a gypsy punk band 

and i assume that you can just send them a message on their myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/gogolbordello


----------

